# Am I Confused?????? - basic cystoscopies



## LewinFamily (Oct 27, 2010)

I am performing an audit and my facilities are performing basic cystoscopies 52000.. and they are coding for both 52000 *AND 96372, J1580 for lidocaine administration*.... 

Am I the one missing something.. Lidociane is pain mgmt (local anesthesia) which is inclusive in surgeries and J1580 is gentamicin (antibiotic)... And no injection is being done what so ever during the encounter...

What am I not understanding? Or am I correct that this should not be going on?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 27, 2010)

So no injection .. so there should be no 96372
is there also no antibiotic being administered?  then no to the J code
You are correct about the lidocaine
so if the only procedure/service documented is the cysto then that is the only billable code.


----------

